# mits ws 55859



## tlehr007 (May 11, 2015)

I get loss of picture, screen goes black , audio still on, same problem across all inputs, like I am losing video signal. found coolant leaking onto multi component processor ic. sometimes tv works fine , sometimes it doesn't , could this ic be going out? I took out the board , cleaned with iso, cleaned iso with water, let dry , and reinstalled, still have same problem. did not see any bad solder joints. could the coolant have caused problems with the ic? low hours on tubes, when its working, picture is great. am I searching in the right direction?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You almost certainly have some bad connections if you had coolant on the board. You can also have feed throughs from one side of the board to the other degraded by the coolant. It is very difficult to clean the boards throughly, particularly under the chips. When I was rebuilding these there were almost always traces corroded under the ICs. I would check every feed through in the affected area for continuity and bridge the ones that were bad.


----------

